# AISC Basic Design Values Cards



## Bigwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Anybody know where these AISC Basic Design Values Cards can be found? Are they in the Steel Construction Manual 13th Edition? Alan Williams keeps referencing them in solutions to steel problems in his Kaplan books and I have not been able to find them anywhere.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 29, 2008)

BW-

The basic design value cards were given out a few years ago when the 13th edition seminars were being put on by AISC. Of course, you had to go to one of those AISC seminars to get them.

You can find them here though:

http://www.aisc.org/Content/ContentGroups/...sign_Values.pdf

I hope this helps!


----------



## Bigwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Kevo--

You rock! :th_rockon:

Thanks a ton!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 30, 2008)

No problem!!


----------



## MarcG (Jul 13, 2008)

whoa...thanks kevo...that's going on the cubicle wall.


----------

